# Newly diagonosed and scared



## leaver01

Hi everyone,

Im new to the forum and thought i would say hi. 

As the title suggest i was diagonsed with diabetes yesterday, An im scared. 
My doctor is sending me to my local hospital for further tests to see if im type one or two. My doctor is concerned as im two young to get type two (im only 24). . . 

Been doing alot of research and im scared as i have a 19 month old son and im worried im not going to be around for him as he is growing up and i love him so much im terrified. 

If anyone can give me some of thier experiances it would be appreciated!

Many thanks

PS - Sorry if i sound like a rambling fool!


----------



## am64

Hi welcome to the forum ...its perfectly normal to feel scared we have all been there you are not alone ...firstly they need to decide what you are ...but that will be confusing in its own right ...so for now have a good look around the forum and we'll be here for you x....dont worry about rambling ranting etc ...no questions are regarded silly here ...


----------



## Northerner

Hi Oynx, welcome to the forum  Try not to get in a panic about things, diabetes is a condition that can be managed successfully and with some effort you should be able to live a long, happy and healthy life. There can be terrible consequences, no denying it, but if you are prepared to learn about how diabetes affects you and make any necessary lifestyle and diet adjustments then you will reduce the risks significantly. Many of the horror stories are due to poor management of diabetes, or simply come from a time when treatment options were not as good as they are today - and improving all the time!

 It is possible to be Type 2 at a younger age, just as it is possible to be Type 1 when you are older (I was 49!). The tests will confirm your type and this will allow the doctors to decide on the appropriate treatment for you.

Have a look at the 'Useful links' for some information to get you started:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=10406

Try not to get overwhelmed by everything, you will have time to get to grips with things and we will be here should you have any questions - nothing is considered 'silly', so ask away!.


----------



## leaver01

Thank you very much  I have been trying to read as much as i can, i have already changed my diet and its only been one day!! Lots of pasta, vegtables and fruit now! I even got very paranoid and have told my partner that under no circumstances is he to give our 19 month old any rubbish (chips beans etc) ever again and he is to eat fresh fruit instead or dried bannana and raisens. As a mum im just dont want anything to stop me being with my boy and thats what im worried about. I can ive withmy partner and parents but i couldnt live wihtout my son.

Im very confused as to the treatments of type 1 and type 2 diabetes. I know the differnce between the two types ( at least i think i do ) but not sure on the treatments. 

How will they checkt o see which type i am? 

My gp has told me nothing about diabetes he merely said you have diabetes - wait for some papaers from the hospital, see oyu later. ....... I know nothing and what i do know i have researched myself. Maybe thats why im so Scared.

Its nice to know im not alone and i can tell coming onto this forum and speaking to poeple is going to help  Thank you ever so much for oyur lovely welcomes and im sorry again if ever i ramble or get into a tiis of rambling - i ramble when im scared or anxious xx


----------



## Robster65

Hi Oynx.

Welcome from me too. AS has been said, you're in probably the best place to learn all the positives about both types.

We're not all superfit but some of us have had diabetes for many years and are still jogging along (some literally). There's no reason why you shouldn't be bouncing grandchildren on your knee in another 30 years time (assuming you're not already in your 90s ) and should be able to live as long and healthily as most other people. 

It's really upsetting that GPs are leaving newly diagnosed Diabetics with no information at all. 

Rob


----------



## leaver01

HIYA! 

lol nope not 90 - im only a tender 24  my little boy is 19 months - so no grandchildren yet - thank goodnees! I havent finished making his brothers and sisters yet! lol 

I do find it quite insulting to be left in the dark and scared like this. Apparently stress can make diabetes worse and leaving me with no information has made me stress and i feel iller then normal. 

should i complain to my gps practise manager? 

x


----------



## am64

ok onyx ...and breathe ...
there are differences between all the types  ....see the thread boards ...i try and find you links ...I am T2 and so my panceas is still producing insulin but its not being effective I take medication to slow down the amount of gulcose my liver dumps into my blood stream so the poor ole insulin can get a better chance of coping with it ....as a T2 in my opinion its all about moderation...and one step at a time ...firstly start to cut out all refined sugar and start to be aware of hidden sugars ...fruit sadly for me is a no no in the amounts i used to eat ..i was a real fruit bat.... but now have to restrict my intake ...but we are all different


----------



## leaver01

lol okay im breathing im breathing lol

lol this thing is already playing havoc with my nerves lol

I have been eating lots of fruit - is that something i shouldnt be doing? - I feel like throttling my gp for not telling me more!


----------



## Northerner

Perfectly understandable when you have just been diagnosed - especially when you have been given no information! When I was first diagnosed I went home and started giving all the stuff I thought I could no longer eat to my neighbours! After a few months I learned that I could have kept most of the stuff! What you will come to learn too is that nothing is forbidden with diabetes, you just need to keep some of the 'naughtier' stuff for special treats. 

If you look in the link I gave, there are some further links to GL diet books - these will give you the best idea of the types of food that are best for keeping your blood sugar under control. Start thinking 'carbohydrate'. Carbs are the things that will raise your blood sugar levels - things like potatoes, bread, rice, pasta etc. You will still be able to eat these things, but may need to keep an eye on portion size and also learn which types will release their glucose into your blood slowly when they are digested. A good example is bread - white bread is the worst, seeded or granary bread is generally much better as the seeds and grains slow the digestion and release of glucose.

As I said beofre, you will learn what food is best for you in time - there are some general principles, but people can react differently to the same things so it can be a very individual thing. We're here should you need any advice.

They can check your type by doing one or two tests. Type 1 is when your pancreas has slowed or stopped production of insulin, which you need to process the energy you get from food. They can check if this is happening by measuring something called C-peptide, which is produced in the same quantities as insulin - if it is low then your insulin production will also be low, suggesting Type 1. Type 1 is also what is known as an autoimmune disease where your own immune system attacks the cells in your pancreas - the test can check if this is happening to you. If you are Type 1, then the treatment will be insulin injections (don't worry, they are tiny needles that go into a layer of fat below the skin, not a vein or anything! Most of the time they are painless!)

Type 2 diabetes is generally due to something called 'insulin resistance' where you are still producing insulin but the body cannot use it properly. Type 2 can be controlled by modifications to diet and exercise, or by taking tablets which help to control the glucose. It is possible for Type 2s to be started on insulin injections, but relatively rare as they tend to be producing their own and just need some help to use it properly!

Hope this helps!


----------



## am64

Oynx said:


> lol okay im breathing im breathing lol
> 
> lol this thing is already playing havoc with my nerves lol
> 
> I have been eating lots of fruit - is that something i shouldnt be doing? - I feel like throttling my gp for not telling me more!



no no dont stop anything too out of the oridinary at this point in time ...i used fruit as an example as i used to eat Bucket loads ! thinking i was being healthy but now realise that i have to moderate...you will find that the info your gp gave you is fairly standard


----------



## Lewy

Hi Oynx, welcome to the forum. I can honestly say I know how you are feeling only being diagnosed a couple of weeks ago myself now and also being a newbie to this forum. And its very overwhelming the first few days when you have all these questions and queries constantly running through your mind.

I spent a long weekend in hospital with a cannula in each arm and only a booklet called "Understanding Diabetes" to learn more. It wasn't until the following Monday once I had seen the Diabetic Specialist Nurses that I had the opportunity to address those concerns and things began to seem a lot clearer and much less frightening. However in those first couple of days I very much had the same concerns and thoughts.

I hope you find this forum as helpful as so many other people have and that you get a clear plan of action moving forward soon. Keep us updated


----------



## katie

Welcome to the forum Oynx 

Just wondering, have they given you any medicine to take, like tablets or Insulin?  Seems a bit laid back!


----------



## Steff

Hi there Oynx i was diagnosed at 26 im now 27 and have a 9 year and i had exactly the same fears back then, but now with my new healthier lifestyle i know i'm going to be around for my son alot longer, now your a member of this place that you will soon start to feel confident,happier and realise your not on your own, so well done on joining xx


----------



## thedame

Hi Oynx

Welcome and well done- you have taken one of the most important steps in understanding and getting advice for your condition by coming in here

You have been given some great advice already - I am sorry to hear that your GP was not more helpful - it seems rare to find a GP who will be able to give you the time and reassurance needed when they casually throw this diagnosis at you - please take comfort in this fact as you are not alone. I have always been very overweight and when my GP diagnosed me she told me that I was too heavy for her scales and to go to B&Q and get weighed on the builders scales. That scared me more than anything and I have never been to see her again - luckily we have a fairly large practice and I can see other GPS!

The good news is that you should get referred to a specialist nurse and consultant who will be much more able to advise and guide you through all aspects of the condition. In a way, the GP was right not to confuse you with a lot of advice as your type has not yet been confirmed - it would have been better had he/she explained that to you.

I get to see my DSN (our way of saying a diabetes specialist nurse) as often as I wish at my GP surgery so I have no excuse not to attend  and the diabetes consultant visits the surgery too and I see him usually every 12 months. It may be different in your case as some people attend clinics at their local hospital. Don't be scared by this - it is better for you to see someone who is an expert rather than get half baked advice from someone who hasn't got the insight and time to reassure you

Good luck with the diagnosis and keep asking if in doubt - in the meantime, keep breathing xxx


----------



## Andy HB

Hello Oynx, welcome to the forum.

Hopefully, the more you learn about the condition, how it is affecting you personally and what you can do about it, the easier things will become.

I hope that you are as lucky as I have been and that you can put any fears that you have well and truly behind you.

Andy


----------



## leaver01

Im so over whelmed with happiness! I have come on here this morning and seen the lovely replies. THANK YOU so much for all your advise and your support!! I feel as though i can ask you guys anything! 

What happened was i am losing my hearing, have been having spells of tiredness and drinking bucket loads also feeling extremly weak some times.... i went to my doctor 6 months ago for a blood test nothing seemed wrong but the symptoms continued - i think my GP had had enough of me keep bothering him with the symptoms so he sent me for a glucose tolerance test - i think to just shut me up. The results came back at 14.8 mmol ... He explained that if its over 11 mmol then your diabetic .... He said he was sending me to to the hospital for further testing to see which type i am, He never mentioned anything about the 2 types, he never explained what the further tests were. All he said was they would tell me about it at the hospital. I asked him about medication, and he said he couldnt put me on medication because he doesnt know what to give me, as he doesnt know which type diabetic i am. But he said to read up on a GI diet and to follow that until i get my results. Everyone in my family are very surp[rised he hasnt given me meds - and i am disappointed because i feel really tired and just not myself tbh. - I get the feeling my doctor has not taken this seriously and im just another number, Doctors get bonus's for correctly diagonisng patients and i feel im just a bonus to him. Oh well

But on a positive not - i have you guys now  thank you once again for the advise and comfort!! We shall muddle through together eh lol 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Northerner

Hi Oynx, nice to see you feeling a little less stressed and worried this morning  When are you having the hospital tests? Hopefully soon. Both types of diabetes can display the kind of symptoms you've been having, but generally these get rapidly worse in someone with Type 1 because they simply don't have enough insulin. People with Type 2 generally take longer to notice the symptoms as they can start more slowly and a lot of people put them down to other things like stress, overwork, lack of sleep, age (not in your case!) etc.

If you are type 2 then it is possible that you won't need any medication, as improvements in diet and activity levels can improve your response to the insulin you are producing and get your blood sugar levels lower. The good news, whatever the type, once you start improving your levels you will feel so much better! Currently, for whatever reason, the energy from food you are eating is not getting to where it is needed properly. Once it does a lot of your symptoms will disappear over a few weeks and you will be able to keep up with your little one!

Just a note about the GI Diet - your doctor is right about this being a good approach to eating for everyone, not just diabetics. The GL diet I mentioned earlier is an improvement on GI and seen as a more practical approach, so if you intend to get books on the subject I would recommend GL


----------



## PhilT

Hi Oynx, welcome to the forum.

You will find the answers to most of your questions here as we have a very knowledgable and helpful bunch of people on here.

Try not to worry too much about things, once you know which type you are things will become clearer.


----------



## leaver01

Thanks for the advise northerner, i will take a look on the GL diet, would that be okay for my little boy though? 

Hopefully i wont need medication, but if i dont do i still get checked? would i still need to monitor my sugar levels? Could the diabetes go away? **looks hopefull!!** 

If i dont need medication - does that mean im not diabetic anymore? I hope so lol 

x


----------



## Catwoman76

Oynx said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Im new to the forum and thought i would say hi.
> 
> As the title suggest i was diagonsed with diabetes yesterday, An im scared.
> My doctor is sending me to my local hospital for further tests to see if im type one or two. My doctor is concerned as im two young to get type two (im only 24). . .
> 
> Been doing alot of research and im scared as i have a 19 month old son and im worried im not going to be around for him as he is growing up and i love him so much im terrified.
> 
> If anyone can give me some of thier experiances it would be appreciated!
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> PS - Sorry if i sound like a rambling fool!


Dear onyx Try not to upset yourself too much, you are definetly not a rambling fool!, I had my child at 42 and I have had type1 for 21 yrs, yes I do get worried at times, but this is a great place for help and support and people are warm and friendly. Best wishes and take care Sheena


----------



## leaver01

sheena76 said:


> Dear onyx Try not to upset yourself too much, you are definetly not a rambling fool!, I had my child at 42 and I have had type1 for 21 yrs, yes I do get worried at times, but this is a great place for help and support and people are warm and friendly. Best wishes and take care Sheena



I am trying to look at it positively  Very difficult, thank you for saying hi and comforting me 

x


----------



## Northerner

Oynx said:


> Thanks for the advise northerner, i will take a look on the GL diet, would that be okay for my little boy though?
> 
> Hopefully i wont need medication, but if i dont do i still get checked? would i still need to monitor my sugar levels? Could the diabetes go away? **looks hopefull!!**
> 
> If i dont need medication - does that mean im not diabetic anymore? I hope so lol
> 
> x



Yes, GL is a healthy diet for everyone, although obviously growing babies may have different requirements - I'm sure the parents here can give you some advoce about the types of meals they prepare for the family 

Unfortunately, diabetes won't go away, it can only be controlled - but it can be controlled successfully, you just need to become more aware of what you are eating.

Getting hold of a meter is a very good idea - you may be able to get a free one from the hospital, so do ask! Reps give hospitals free meters because the companies make money from the testing strips. For the same reason, if the hospital does not give you one, you can probably get one free by ringing up one of the meter companies - they'll be happy to have your business with the strips! You'll need to persuade your doctor to prescribe the test strips for you though, which from the sounds of it might not be easy as they are expensive (around ?25 for 50, cheaper on ebay). By the way, if you are put on ANY medication for your diabetes then you get everything free on prescription whether related to your diabetes or not, so make sure you ask the doctor for a form for an exemption certificate if he predscribes you anything.

Testing is essential if you are put on insulin. However, it is also extremely useful for learning how your blood sugars are affected by the food you eat, which them allows you to modify your diet to include only the foods that your body can best cope with. As time goes on, you will only need to test for unusual foods or circumstances. Read these links for a description of how testing can help.

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=5836

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=5835


----------



## FairyNuff

Hi Onyx  

Welcome to the forum, I am a newbie too. I'm pregnant and they found out I am diabetic due to that.

Also still waiting to find out which type I am. Was told it can take up to 6 weeks. Hopefully you will get a specialist nurse before then, I found that very helpful, mine phones me every day at the moment. 

I totally understand your panic, I spent my first week or so in hospital and so did have some support, but lots of conflicting advice! Was given an insulin pen and told to stick it in my stomach. I spent days crying and panicking, I do feel better about it now, but it does also still hit me hard (usually when I'm tired) and I cry all over again. 

I see this as a new start for me, I have 2 boys already and a girl due in 11 weeks, I have to be here for as long as possible.. so missing out on that junk food isn't so hard, though you'll be amazed how many adverts you see for sugar laden food lol

Good luck sweet, you will get on top of this soon  The people here are very friendly and helpful x


----------



## leaver01

I brought a testing machine 6 months ago when i thought i was having some problems, i used all the test strips but i didnt really know what i was looking for :-s .... so ih ave amachine but i dont know were to get the strips. I brought it from a chemist but i dont even know if its any good for diabetes .... 

What are the terms for the exception certificate? Will i def pass for one? As my hubby is on a high income band so i dont qualify for much even though i dont work .....

My little boy needs lots of dairy for the calcium so i guess he could use the GL diet as long as i make sure he still has his yogurts, milk and cheese snacks  But i will ask at his next weigh in 

xx


----------



## Northerner

Oynx said:


> I brought a testing machine 6 months ago when i thought i was having some problems, i used all the test strips but i didnt really know what i was looking for :-s .... so ih ave amachine but i dont know were to get the strips. I brought it from a chemist but i dont even know if its any good for diabetes ....
> 
> What are the terms for the exception certificate? Will i def pass for one? As my hubby is on a high income band so i dont qualify for much even though i dont work .....
> 
> My little boy needs lots of dairy for the calcium so i guess he could use the GL diet as long as i make sure he still has his yogurts, milk and cheese snacks  But i will ask at his next weigh in
> 
> xx



What is the name of the meter? If it's a popular make the strips shouldn't be too difficult to get hold of. You are exempt from all prescription charges if you are put on medication for your diabetes. If you are put on medication not directly related to your diabetes, for example a statin for cholesterol but nothing to help control your blood sugars, then you will still have to pay.

Regarding milk - skimmed milk contains the most calcium, but I think babies need some fat too, parents or the nurse will know better than me!


----------



## leaver01

OMG!! I hope is okay hun, especially for your little one!! Im sure it will be, the midwives will monitor you constantly as they have been which is excellent! 

We all just need to stay positive and support each other! it must be even more scary for having a little one inside and other children to look after as well as your diabetes but you seem like a strong lady and you will cope  plus i assume you have a very supporting family which also helps! 

We will have to keep incontact as id love to hear about your pregnancy! :0) me and my partner are trying at the mo (well we was until i fdiagonsed!) so im baby mad!! 

xx


----------



## leaver01

Its called "one touch" .... i have read the instruction leaflet and it says nothing about how to get more strips. But to be honest i dont know were my blood should be?!? lol Im clueless. Is it somehting i have to wait for the doctors to tell me? Or is there a universal Level?? 

Full fat milk is better for young ones  as they need the fat. When my bubby turns 2 then i can change it to semi skimmed  but he needs the fat for the time being  

I will just have to buy 2 lots of milk lol


----------



## leaver01

My father in law (who is type 2 diabetic) has just informed me (in a rude manner) that if im not given any medication for my diabetes, that im not a true diabetic and just need to go on a diet for my weight? 

Im not sure if he is just being rude or weather he is correct ... 

xx


----------



## Northerner

Oynx said:


> My father in law (who is type 2 diabetic) has just informed me (in a rude manner) that if im not given any medication for my diabetes, that im not a true diabetic and just need to go on a diet for my weight?
> 
> Im not sure if he is just being rude or weather he is correct ...
> 
> xx



He's talking nonsense! (sorry FIL!). Thousands of people with diabetes manage their condition using a regime of diet and exercise, but it doesn't mean they are not diabetic - if they were to try eating a packet of jaffa cakes, then this would be come clear!  Tell him his information is out of date. Also, don't believe people who might say you have 'mild' diabetes (or even that you are 'slightly' diabetic, like Jimmy Tarbuck's father, apparently!). Diabetes is diabetes and carries the same risks for all of us if it is not respected and well-controlled. Some people need medications - often through no 'fault' of their own, but simply because their own particular bodies need that extra support.

The One Touch is a popular meter so you should be able to buy the strips in the pharmacy without prescription if your doctor won't prescribe them for you. A non-diabetic person would hope to see a number between 4 and 7 before a meal, and no more than 8.5 two hours after eating. Sometimes it might be higher, depending on various factors, but those are the figures to aim for. Don't be concerned if your numbers are higher than this for now - you've only just been 'half' diagnosed, and things will improve in time


----------



## am64

hi Onyx glad to see you are feeling a bit calmer now and getting loads of support here ...when do you go to the hospital ?


----------



## leaver01

Well apparently im waiting for the hospital papers to arrive at the surgery and nopw they use a "book your own appointment" system ..... So i guess im just awaiting the papers so i can call and make my own hospital appoitnment  

My FIL is just making it out to be niot a condition - i think he thinks im faking it lol - god i wish i was faking it i would love to sit and eat alot of jaffa cakes, but when i do im ill .... I think its my FIL being a bit of a jerk tbh. 

xx


----------



## Northerner

Oynx said:


> Well apparently im waiting for the hospital papers to arrive at the surgery and nopw they use a "book your own appointment" system ..... So i guess im just awaiting the papers so i can call and make my own hospital appoitnment
> 
> My FIL is just making it out to be niot a condition - i think he thinks im faking it lol - god i wish i was faking it i would love to sit and eat alot of jaffa cakes, but when i do im ill .... I think its my FIL being a bit of a jerk tbh.
> 
> xx



Oynx, I don't want to alarm you, but do seek immediate help if you start to feel a lot worse - don't wait for an appointment. If you are Type 1 then things can change very quickly and you will need prompt care. There is a form of Type 1 called LADA (Latent Autoimmune Diabetes in Adults) which can take some time to develop - your supply of insulin gradually decreases and your blood levels get higher, but a virus or illness can accelerate this so you become very ill in a short space of time - this is what happened to me. If you are Type 2 then this is unlikely to happen.

Try to get the earliest appointment you can, pester the doctor if you don't hear anything from them tomorrow! 

Your FIL needs a lesson in tact, to say nothing of his need to learn the true facts about diabetes!


----------



## leaver01

Funny you should say that northerner im struggling to feel good i have done for the past 4 days to be honest ...... The first time i have felt good in days is when i ate 2 slices of bread before bed and woke up in the morning feeling grand. 

I have been eating small regular meals like, salad for lunch, vegtable lasangne for dinners and some fruit in between meals, but i cant get rid of the dizzy ness this is why i am disappointed my gp didnt give me anything to stop the symptoms. .....

The reason i have come back onto the forum is to ask a question ..... 

I ate my vegtable lasagne (home made no sugar) about 45 minutes ago .... any now i feel light headed woozy and have slight shakes ... is there anything i can eat to stop this?


----------



## leaver01

Also im sweating like nothing, i have all the windows open, but still sweating badly really hot!


----------



## am64

Hi onyx ... drink lots of water ...if these symtoms do not subside i would call NHS direct or get down to the hospital ...as Northe said its difficult as they not sure what type you are ... have you been having these symtoms long ? it is riduciously muggy here aswell with no breeze so it doesnt help x


----------



## Northerner

Oynx, I suspect that the reason may be that your blood sugar levels have climmbed high after your recent meal. Without a meter to test with it's difficult to know whether your symptoms are because your levels are high or low as they can sometimes appear similar (this is typical of diabetes!). There's also the possibility, if you have been 'good' with your food recently, that your blood sugar levels are now lower than you have been used to before diagnosis and your body can misinterpret this as your levels being low when they aren't really - they're just low for you (if you can follow that!).

Without being able to test it's so hard for me to say what the problem is or how to treat it.

Don't be afraid to 'pester' your doctor, however poor his response is, if you find this is becoming a problem for you before the hospital appt. Diabetes can be unpredictable, so be a bit selfish and make sure you get proper attention if you feel you need it.


----------



## thedame

Oynx - pasta is high in carbohydrates and I think your lasagne may have contirubutes to a high in your blood sugars. As a T2, I am no expert on the immediate effects carbs can have - if you were on insulin you could take some to bring your levels down. The only advice I can give is to drink plenty of water- this could help to flush your system of keytones which may have accumulated - water can do you no harm while you wait can it?


----------



## leaver01

I get these symptoms everyday for the past week and a half - i went to A&E with these symptoms on wednesday (after i did the glocuse tolerance test) and the triage nurse said there was nothing wrong with me, so i went home, went to the doctors friday to get my blood results and he said i was diabetic but i have been having this for the past week and ahalf now, they seem to be more frequent that i get them, yesterday they were so bad when i woke up at 8am - i had to go back to bed, i didnt wake up til 12pm and i felt as though i had a bad hang over, i was tired, didnt want to do much, had a headache, was shaky, it was horrible. 

Theres no pint me going to the hospital because they wont treat me and my gp isnt open today.

I will try drinking the water, sometimes water does help i find but to be honest the symptoms are getting more frequent i think its not working much anymore ... but will get ion it now  

As for the sweating my hubby said he is hot so it must be the weather  
The symptoms i have now will get worse i will go to sleep for a little then wake up have some toast and about an hour after i feel better again, just tired of feeling like this!


----------



## am64

when my blood sugars fall i know as i feel hungrey get weak ..feel sick sweat and feel numb/faint ...when they rise i feel sick and more bloated and very sleepy and sluggish ....if its T2 you have, the only thing you can really do is drink water if its high ...eat if its low ..
but we are all different and thats why its good to be able to test ....
as northe says also if you are used to running high you body sends alert signals out when you get lower readings for example now my HbA1c is 6.4 ...if my Bs test shows drops below 5.6 i experience hypo feelings ....others can go lower before they get those feelings ... others whos HbA1c is higher, say 11, might experience those feelings at say 8 ....
This is why on  this forum we suggest testing is very important for T2 's though alot of gps dont think it ....
so i would suggest tommorrow go and get some strips from your chemist they are costly ..take your meter with you to make sure you get the right ones and start testing ..pre meal and then 1hr and 2hrs after food and keep a diary of what you are eating ... you'll soon see a pattern that will show you how to make adjustments to your diet to stablise those sugars ...dont worry we'll be here to help you through it x


----------



## Northerner

Oynx, I'm concerned if your symptoms are getting worse. What I'd suggest is trying to cut down on your carbohydrates (bread, pasta, rice, potatoes) until you can see the doctor again, or at least get some strips for your meter so you can see what your levels are like when you feel this way. Eat vegetables instead to fill you up, like carrots broccoli etc. - these should have less of an effect on your blood sugars. 

I'd recommend that you go back to your doctor and speed him along. There have been many tales on here where doctors don't act quickly enough because they assume that an adult has type 2 and there is no big rush (wrong, but true). If you are type 1 you can go downhill very quickly, so prompt action is essential.


----------



## shiv

Oynx said:


> What are the terms for the exception certificate? Will i def pass for one? As my hubby is on a high income band so i dont qualify for much even though i dont work



If you are put on any form of medication to treat diabetes, regardless of type, your prescriptions from now on will be free. It is only if it is treated by diet/exercise alone that you would have to keep paying. You can get a form from your practice reception to fill in, the doctor signs it and voila, your exemption card will arrive in the post a couple of weeks later


----------



## FairyNuff

As far as I understand it (correct me if I'm wrong everyone... ) having high blood sugar levels is not putting you in any immediate danger. It's much more dangerous to have low blood sugar. So even though you feel crappy and uncomfortable, nothing bad is going to happen to you right now. Get on the phone to your GP in the morning though, ask to see a different Doctor maybe? I bet they could put you in immediate contact with a diabetic nurse if someone just tried. Be strong  

Please phone NHS direct if you think you need help though! x


----------



## leaver01

Northe, i promise i will call the doctors tomorrow to see if my papers are ready, i dont think they will be though as i got diagonsed last friday at 4pm - So i think they will be ready ina few days time tbh. 
All i can do is do as you say eat my veggies and drink loads of water. 
If it gets worse what should i do, as im finding that every 20 - 30 minutes that pas i feel that little worse...... its more the fdizzyness and my vision thats getting worse this time, the blurryness is a nightmare and makes me feel sick, also the room spinning.


----------



## leaver01

FairyNuff said:


> As far as I understand it (correct me if I'm wrong everyone... ) having high blood sugar levels is not putting you in any immediate danger. It's much more dangerous to have low blood sugar. So even though you feel crappy and uncomfortable, nothing bad is going to happen to you right now. Get on the phone to your GP in the morning though, ask to see a different Doctor maybe? I bet they could put you in immediate contact with a diabetic nurse if someone just tried. Be strong
> 
> Please phone NHS direct if you think you need help though! x



The thing is i feel quite bad, but dont want to get to the hospital and told theres nothing wrong. . . . Even though i know there is (i know my body) . . .  i dont know what to do . . . . .


----------



## am64

onyx the thing with T2 is it doesn't come on that quickly im concerned about the blurred vision and dizzyness ...i think you need to call NHS direct and if they say go to A&E then go ...did you GP give you any indication as to the results of your blood tests at all any figures mentioned??


----------



## leaver01

am64 said:


> onyx the thing with T2 is it doesn't come on that quickly im concerned about the blurred vision and dizzyness ...i think you need to call NHS direct and if they say go to A&E then go ...did you GP give you any indication as to the results of your blood tests at all any figures mentioned??



All he said was its 14.8 mmol your diabetic i will sort some papers for you to make an appoinment..... Im going to probably go to hospital ..... as im going tingly, my fingers


----------



## am64

i think you should go hunny try not to panic ...they will probably be a differnt team than you saw before and tell them NHS direct sent you !!! good luck and let us know how you get on x


----------



## Northerner

Oynx said:


> All he said was its 14.8 mmol your diabetic i will sort some papers for you to make an appoinment..... Im going to probably go to hospital ..... as im going tingly, my fingers



Please do, it's better to be safe than sorry  You shouldn't feel guilty about it. I was in a terrible state before I rang the ambulance, having not wanted to 'bother' them - I ended up in hospital for 8 days!


----------



## Northerner

FairyNuff said:


> As far as I understand it (correct me if I'm wrong everyone... ) having high blood sugar levels is not putting you in any immediate danger. It's much more dangerous to have low blood sugar. So even though you feel crappy and uncomfortable, nothing bad is going to happen to you right now. Get on the phone to your GP in the morning though, ask to see a different Doctor maybe? I bet they could put you in immediate contact with a diabetic nurse if someone just tried. Be strong
> 
> Please phone NHS direct if you think you need help though! x



Hi Fairynuff, what you say is true, but only if the person is still producing their own insulin i.e. they are type 2. It's possible that Oynx is failing to produce insulin and is Type 1, in which case high blood sugars can cause ketones to develop and a condition called DKA to develop, which is extremely serious.


----------



## katie

Do they always do this? send people home without any information/medication when they don't even know what type it is?  Seems a bit scary to me.  What if the person is type one and things suddenly get a lot worse?


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> Do they always do this? send people home without any information/medication when they don't even know what type it is?  Seems a bit scary to me.  What if the person is type one and things suddenly get a lot worse?



I suspect that if I had been to my doctors with the symptoms I had been displaying prior to getting really ill, and saw the doctor with diabetes as his 'specialty' (not the one I see now), he would have done the same with me, primarily because of my age.


----------



## am64

im pretty sure Onyx has gone to hospital and really hope she be ok ....i am so glad she found this place so quickly and had the confidence to return to A& E after being told there was nothing wrong last week ....now hopefully she should get some answers !


----------



## leaver01

been to hospital and come home and am in floods of tears. They tested my blood and it was 8.3 - the did an ecg as my heart was racing and its fine, the checked blood presure that was fine, my pulse was a little fast, but they sent me home saying theres nothing wrong with me.

i feel so ashamed, i know i didnt imagin all of those things, i will never go to the hospital again when i feel like that. I feel so ashamed, they made me feel like i was wasting thier time :'(


----------



## leaver01

I even told them i was awaiting to see weather i was type 1 or 2 diabetic but they said to wait for my hospital appointment and that im not dying right now so i can go home.  absolute waste of time, i feel so guilty about going now. but i swear i really am not making this us i swear i felt like, it has passed now and i feel shattered but i honestly did feel like that. it got better after i drunk 4 pints of water . . . . . Im not imagining it. i swear :'(


----------



## am64

ooooh hugs onyx but dont let the attitude get you down ...im glad the bs was 8.3 ...i for one feel very relieved as i was very concerned by the symptoms you are displaying ...get onto gp tomorrow its not fair to leave you in limbo like this ...dont beat yourself up better safe than sorry ....in the meantime try and relax a bit x


----------



## leaver01

im getting used to it next time i feel like that i think i will just drink 4 pints of water go to bed and see what happens, i wont be going to the hospital again. I will just have to live with it.

As for my gp - im getting to the stage were i dont care if im diabetic anymore :'( im getting fed up with the lot of it!!

You guys are fantastic, i wish my gp could have done somethig or explained stuff to me :'( after all isnt that what he gets paid for?


----------



## leaver01

the thing i dont get was why was my hands tingling? why did my vision start decreasing, why was i getting dizzy? I asked the doctor at hospital and they shrugged at me. THEY LITERALLY SHRUGGED AT ME!! :'( I feel so let down by the NHS. :'(


----------



## am64

can you change your Gp ...?


----------



## leaver01

I can do, i have to admit i always get an appointment with him because no one likes going to see him lol .... That will teach me for going to him because i can get an apointment quick.


----------



## am64

Oynx said:


> I can do, i have to admit i always get an appointment with him because no one likes going to see him lol .... That will teach me for going to him because i can get an apointment quick.



ok well maybe talk to the practice manager ask who you should see as you have been left high and dry.... they should have  DSN (diabetic special nurse) attached to the surgery (as T2 generally get seen at the surgery ...T1 at hospital ...correct me if im wrong other forum users..)remeber they need to be working for you as well xxx


----------



## leaver01

I think i might just it go, ihave calmed down and am not so upset (a cuddle from the hubby does wonders!!!) ..... i will get the answers in all due time, if im ill in the process i will cope with it  As my hubby said "Tina dont make a nusicence of yourself and let the doctors go at thier own pace, thats why they are doctors to take time and do it properly" ........ Ho Hum


----------



## am64

awww lovely hubby ..hunny it will be ok ...i cried for 4 days non stop when first dx ...and i didnt find this place for a year ...i was such a lonely Diabetic X ...have a lovely evening and dont google everything and anything ! x


----------



## leaver01

lol you have only known me for a day and yet you know me already LMAO!!! I will stay away from google  Speak to you soon!


----------



## Northerner

Oynx said:


> I think i might just it go, ihave calmed down and am not so upset (a cuddle from the hubby does wonders!!!) ..... i will get the answers in all due time, if im ill in the process i will cope with it  As my hubby said "Tina dont make a nusicence of yourself and let the doctors go at thier own pace, thats why they are doctors to take time and do it properly" ........ Ho Hum



OK, now listen to me young lady! You did absolutely the right thing going to the hospital - don't feel guilty at all about doing that. You had genuine cause for concern. I'm guessing that the staff you spoke to don't have the first clue about what it means to be newly-diagnosed and left in the lurch as you have been. Just because the tests came back OK doesn't mean you are imagining things, and I beleive completely that you were feeling all those things. It does sound like possibly your blood sugars had gone high and this is what caused the symptoms, rather than going low. The 8.3 is not very high, but your levels will no doubt have dropped in the times since eating and getting checked.

People do go to hospital with stupid ailments - this is not one of them! Please don't feel bad. No doubt the stress of everything is contributing to how you are feeling and this might not be so easily measured by their tests - but it is very real.

I would certainly change doctors if you can. My 'official' GP is supposed to be their diabetes specialist but he's rubbish so I see another doctor at the same practise and she's fabulous. Getting a good GP who cares, listens and explains is very important, so don't stick with one that does none of those things for the sake of convenience.

I do hope we haven't added to your worries by persuading you to seek help, I think you did absolutely the right thing in the circumstances. Had you known that you are Type 2 then we might have been less insistent, but you don't. For a Type 1 persistent high levels can be very dangerous.

After all this drama, I hope that you are able to relax a little tonight and get a good night's sleep. Hoping you wake feeling much better tomorrow


----------



## leaver01

Thanks for your concern hun, i guess its just the way they spoke to me. They made me feel as though i was a hypercondriacte. I didnt have anyone to take me to hospital so i called an ambulance, when i get there the triage nurse said " there was no need to call an ambulance was there?" so i said "yes i feel there was as i was feeling so bad i was trying not to pass out at one point" "she said really? well i dont think you warranted an ambulance" ..... That alone left me feeling terrible and then the way the doctors were talking was like im either dreaming the symptoms or making them up. 

It was just a horrible ordeal. i have complained about the triage nurse for talking to me like that. i think that was 50% or what upset me. :'(

Anywho ... sorry for troubling you guys. I dont mean to whinge on. 


xx


----------



## Northerner

Onyx said:


> ...Anywho ... sorry for troubling you guys. I dont mean to whinge on.
> xx



You're no trouble for us! I felt guilty for calling an ambulance, but if I hadn't I wouldn't be here now, honest truth - when you are feeling that bad and don't know why or how serious it is, it is the right thing to do. The wrong time to call an ambulance is when you have a paper cut or a bad cold, or you've run out of cigarettes or something - then they have a valid point. But not in your circumstances.


----------



## leaver01

lol Hmmm i might consider calling an ambulance next time i have a cold ..... To get my own back!! Mwhaha lol Just kidding!


----------



## FairyNuff

Northerner said:


> Hi Fairynuff, what you say is true, but only if the person is still producing their own insulin i.e. they are type 2. It's possible that Oynx is failing to produce insulin and is Type 1, in which case high blood sugars can cause ketones to develop and a condition called DKA to develop, which is extremely serious.



Thanks Northerner, so that's why I'm checking ketones! 

Glad you feel a little better Onyx, you get onto that GP surgery tomorrow!


----------



## thedame

Glad you are feeling better- both physically and emotionally. I am not surprised you panicked and the medics that dealt with you should have known better than to treat you so shabbily. What happened to better safe than sorry? Also, I doubt the paramedics would have taken you to the hospital if they didn't think you needed investigating. 

Whatever caused you to feel so bad, it could well have been avoided by some consideration and reassurance by your GP - blame him, not yourself 

Give you Hubby another cuddle-you both need it and take care xxx


----------



## leaver01

Hiya guys, thanks for your kind words. . . . More bad news Im afraid lol

Phoned my surgery - my doctor hasnt even prpared my papers yet for the hospital!! lol The receptionist said they will be ready for Friday. . . . And my appointment should be 2 weeks later! so im looking at another 3 weeks of feeling rubbish & lots of symptoms. Ho hum.


----------



## Northerner

Onyx said:


> Hiya guys, thanks for your kind words. . . . More bad news Im afraid lol
> 
> Phoned my surgery - my doctor hasnt even prpared my papers yet for the hospital!! lol The receptionist said they will be ready for Friday. . . . And my appointment should be 2 weeks later! so im looking at another 3 weeks of feeling rubbish & lots of symptoms. Ho hum.



That is absolutely ridiculous! It might be fair enough (but still rubbish!) if you were a confirmed Type 2, but you are not. I'd recommend that you get some test strips - it might even be worth getting hold of a new meter or certainly some batteries for the meter you have since you haven't used it for some time. Try http://www.lifescan.co.uk/ - they are offering free One Touch meters. Tell them you are Type 1 for now, and that you need to test 6-8 times a day. If the website is down (I just noticed that it currently is) then phone them. At least with a meter you will be able to test when you are feeling particularly bad so you will know whether to seek help.


----------



## leaver01

how long will it take to get a meter? because im guessing they may give me when in 3 weeks. But again not sure. wont i get into trouble for lying? will they check my medical notes?

Not sure what my doctor is playing at tbh .... i guess all i can do is wait and stick to a GL diet ..... *sigh*


----------



## novorapidboi26

It all seems rather dodgy to be honest, if theres a chance your type 1 you should really be in a hospital getting the tests to confirm........dodgy dodgy...


----------



## leaver01

I know  im not getting anywere, im so soft though i call up ready for a fight and then just swallow any old rubbish they give me .....


----------



## Northerner

Onyx said:


> how long will it take to get a meter? because im guessing they may give me when in 3 weeks. But again not sure. wont i get into trouble for lying? will they check my medical notes?
> 
> Not sure what my doctor is playing at tbh .... i guess all i can do is wait and stick to a GL diet ..... *sigh*



You won't be lying - you do intend to test several times a day once you get a proper diagnosis. They can't check your records or anything. Basically, they give the meters away in the hope of securing your custom for the strips - they probably recover the cost from the profit on the first box you buy (or are prescribed). If you'd prefer to be wholly truthful and say you are newly-diagnosed so don't know how often you will be testing, but then suggest 6-8 times a day I'm sure they'll still give you one. Alternatively, you can register the meter you have and they will then send free batteries for it. I suppose I just like the idea of getting something for nothing out of these rich companies!


----------



## leaver01

oh god i cant believe im going to do this, but okay who do i have to contact? How do you know they are giving away free machines? I dont want to look silly by asking for one and they say yes thats ?50 please lmao! 

When i get one (or get strips for my one) - Could you teach me how to do it properly? I will film it shove it on youtube and you can thne maybe tell if i did it right?!?1

x


----------



## novorapidboi26

You can buy machines from the pharmacy for under 20  pounds, its the sticks that burn a hole in the pocket.............

How long will it take for diagnosis?

You should really know pretty much straight away!!


----------



## leaver01

Just tried following the link, scrolled down to the "see if you qaulify for a meter" and it says 

Apply for a new OneTouch? Meter Answer two questions and see if you qualify for a free OneTouch? meter. 
This website and the registration process are currently in maintenance process.
Please try again later. 


So will try again later, failing that should i just buy the strips? how do i know which strips to buy for my machine??


----------



## leaver01

novorapidboi26 said:


> You can buy machines from the pharmacy for under 20  pounds, its the sticks that burn a hole in the pocket.............
> 
> How long will it take for diagnosis?
> 
> You should really know pretty much straight away!!



The receptionist said a week for my referral to be typed and 2 weeks for a appointment at the hospital...... do i get results straight away or do i need to wait for them? if i need to wait im guessing 3 1/2 weeks maybe 4 weeks.... Symptoms over the last few days have been fairly aweful!


----------



## leaver01

I cant buy them from the website or i cant find out how to ...... Confused


----------



## novorapidboi26

The opinion of the professionals must be type 2, if you were suspected type 1 you wouldnt be waiting for anything.........if thats the case a blood monitor is not immediately neccesary, just stay away from sugar..........

You say a week for someone to type a referral, were do you live?

Whats the symptoms like............??


----------



## Northerner

Onyx said:


> Just tried following the link, scrolled down to the "see if you qaulify for a meter" and it says
> 
> Apply for a new OneTouch? Meter Answer two questions and see if you qualify for a free OneTouch? meter.
> This website and the registration process are currently in maintenance process.
> Please try again later.
> 
> 
> So will try again later, failing that should i just buy the strips? how do i know which strips to buy for my machine??



Therre will be a phone number on the website page - ring that and tell them that you tried the website for the free meter but it was down. If you just want to buy strips for your old meter, take it into the pharmacy and the pharmacist will be able to give you the right ones.

I think that you should return to your doctor (maybe get an appt with a different one) if your symptoms are really bad - 3-4 weeks is a ridiculous amount of time to be left in limbo when they've already confirmed you have diabetes. You need help NOW, not in a month's time! I'm afraid one thing you will have to learn is to fight your corner and make a nuisance of yourself until you get the care you deserve. 

Have a look at this page to read about you should expect from the NHS in terms of support:
http://www.diabetes.org.uk/Guide-to..._diabetes/diabetes_care_and_you/From_the_NHS/


----------



## leaver01

I live in Essex (west essex, very near london)

The symptoms are, 

Dizzyness
Blurred vision
extreme tiredness
Shaking
fingers tingling then legs
problems focusing
body gets very heavy
Feelings of passing out


they are the symptoms when im really bad ... but everyday im exhausted / dizzy


----------



## Lolavegas

Onyx...I just read through this whole thread and felt I needed to chip it.  I am shocked at the lack of information you have received which has, in my opinion, made everything worse!

You have done what every normal person would do if they have just been given the information 'You have Diabetes'..obviously you want to find out what that means and go straight on to google which then tells you horror stories of blindness and losing your limbs.  This makes you panic more.

I was only diagnosed a week ago..the Doctor during my first appointment straight away did the finger prick test and was wavering about sending me to hospital..he did explain exactly how diabetes worked and what symptoms to look out for, and if they appeared to go straight to hospital...this is because he was concerned about the amount of Ketones...but he DID explain.  I still had to look up a lot of stuff.

Then the following day I had blood tests and two days later the official diagnosis...the nurse did say, not to worry too much because everyone needs time to accept the condition.  But I was put on medication and have another appointment with my own Doctor this week to evaluate...and a dietician appointment.  This is all standard NHS and should have happened to you as well.

I am still learning and I know the others on here are experts, I bought a book called 'the first year type 2 diabetes' which I've found really useful.  

Now if I were you this is what I would do...call the surgery and make an appointment asap with a different doctor...write a list of questions for him/her...they have leaflets and diet sheets they give out...don't feel bad about going to hospital, that should put your mind at rest that there is nothing IMMEDIATE you need treatment for. Try and eat regular meals..this is making a difference to the way I feel, I'm just trying to eat low fat/low sugar until I see the dietician.

I'm so sorry the medical profession is treating you this way and I understand totally how you feel, I am suddenly aware of every ache and pain and thinking 'OH NO ARE MY FEET FALLING OFF?' I am also concentrating, for the moment, just on me and looking after myself...and yes my children are suddenly being switched to wholemeal everything and porridge which they aren't too happy about!

So get your appointment and try to get some clarity from the OTHER Doctor and come back....I always find crying in the surgery helps!!!  Everything will be alright


----------



## leaver01

Hiya hun,

thanks for your advise, but nothing seems to be working the other drs (Dr xxx) dont have an appointment at all for the next two weeks. As i called the surgery yesterday and thought to ask for a different doctor. The only appointment i can get is with dr yyy. Who might i add is rubbish!! 

I might as well just admit the fact that i will just have to wait, its probably type two so im in no immeidiate danger. im tired of having to fight my corner all the time. i will just get on with it (like i always do!!) 

Litterally all i had was him telling me im diabetic and to wait for my hospital papers to make an appointment. - there was no other information. i did start to ask some questions and everytime he said "wait til you get to the hospital" and watched his clock! He didnt even ask me how i was feeling lately, he didnt prick my finger, he did nothing, nada, zilch. 

your right i feel upset, angry, frustrated, and im eating what i like while i have the chance. i know its a selfish way of looking at things but if my doctor cant be bothered iwth me why should i be bothered. He doesnt seem to think its too serious, so **shrugs** why should i?!?!?1 As i said im very angry at the moment.


----------



## Lolavegas

I would be EXACTLY the same...maybe you sould write a daily diary...what you have eaten and then how you feel, its something I'm considering until I get a self testing kit because I have noticed I feel totally different at various times of the day...I think its to do with food...when I have a 'good hour' I run around doing chores and then later I am asleep!!!  Its a bit of a rollercoaster ride isn't it?  I have porridge and blueberries for breakfast which for the first few days was DISGUSTING and now I like it and also I seem to feel fine for a couple of hours afterwards.

I really hope your hospital appointment will appear soon and you can get sorted, SO frustrating....also another nice thing to do is check out funky diabetes bracelets (I don't even know if I need one!!) but looking at jewellery is always satisfying and possibly enforced jewellery buying...even better!


----------



## leaver01

Lolavegas said:


> I would be EXACTLY the same...maybe you sould write a daily diary...what you have eaten and then how you feel, its something I'm considering until I get a self testing kit because I have noticed I feel totally different at various times of the day...I think its to do with food...when I have a 'good hour' I run around doing chores and then later I am asleep!!!  Its a bit of a rollercoaster ride isn't it?  I have porridge and blueberries for breakfast which for the first few days was DISGUSTING and now I like it and also I seem to feel fine for a couple of hours afterwards.
> 
> I really hope your hospital appointment will appear soon and you can get sorted, SO frustrating....also another nice thing to do is check out funky diabetes bracelets (I don't even know if I need one!!) but looking at jewellery is always satisfying and possibly enforced jewellery buying...even better!



I make my own jewlerry so if i need one i iwll make my own  I made a GORGEOUS amytheyst and silver braclet yesterday  Maybe i can use a sheet of my silver get it ingraved and use iti n my design  .... hmmm maybe i could make all you guys one lol


----------



## wend5000

Hi. I was diagnosed with diabetes in 2007. I was never given the test to see if i was type 1 or type 2 as i was told it was too expensive. I was 26 at time of diagnosis so similar to your story. i was told as i was so young, it is likely i would end up on insulin at some point. This really freaked me out! Im a nurse but for premature babaies, so adult diabetes is a million miles away from my understanding.
i'll be honest, I have found it really hard changing my lifestyle. I thought i was doing really well, then in april my HbA1c (3 month average) was 9.3. i was gutted, however i have just had a repeat and its 7.6. i think loosing some weight has helped me, and this is ment to really help if you are type 2. 
i wish i had found this website before, as everyone seems so helpful!
if i can do anything to help, let me know x


----------

